# Bear Labs



## therusticcottage (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever used Bear Labs FO's?

Thanks.

Kay


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 10, 2008)

I frgot all about Bear Labs! I ordered from them just once & it was about 8 years ago. Please post a link to their site.


----------



## therusticcottage (Nov 10, 2008)

Here you go!

http://www.incenseoils.com/

I have a friend that ordered from them and went on and on about their fo's.  She said they don't always have the same scents so that is kind of a bummer.  I just wanted to see if anyone else had any experience before I ordered.

Kay B


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, they are cheap! I bet I did not reorder w/ them cause at the time I was just starting out & just buying 1 & 2oz bottles & they sell in larger qty. Can't for the life of me remember what I ordered. I know I did not have any problems w/ them & used what I bought. Sorry I am not more help!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!  I gotta check them out.  I'm a FO hoe.   

Paul :wink:


----------



## therusticcottage (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm a big time FO HO too so am always looking to save some money.  Quality always comes first but a little extra change in the pocket doesn't hurt either.

If you order please post and let us know what you got and how you like it.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 15, 2008)

I've used Bear Labs many times and have always had great service with them. Their prices can't be beat either. They do change their FO selection often, though, so if you find there's an FO you really like, you'll want to make sure and stock up on it.

They used to sell a fragrance called Rhapsody that I wish I had more of (running low), but it's not on their site anymore.  :cry:  It smells just like Safeguard soap to me, which I absolutely love. It reminds me of the happy childhood visits we made to my beloved Grandma & Grandpa's house. They always kept a bar of Safeguard on their sink for us kids to wash our hands with before dinner, and the smell of Bear Lab's Rhapsody brings all of those fond memories floating back to me.

Their Warm Vanilla Sugar was awesome, too, but I haven't seen it on their site lately either.  :cry: 

Sometimes they bring certain scents back, so I'm hoping and praying that I'll see their Rhapsody and Warm Vanilla Sugar up on their site again in the near future.

IrishLass


----------

